# Any interest in carbon fiber exhaust heatshields?



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm looking at possibly investing in supplies/tooling to make some carbon fiber heatshields for the exhaust. This is happening largely since there aren't any commercially available for our application at this point. I'm looking into the feasibility of doing this since I am going to upgrade my exhaust at some point and really want something that looks better than just a cut bumper. I'm looking for answers to the following questions

1.) Is this something you would be interested in?
2.) would you want options for single outlet (which could be used twice for a dual exit style exhaust where there is one tip on either side of the bumper), double outlet (in a single location), big tip? (which would be the most preferential)
3.) How much would you be willing to pay?
4.) Would you feel comfortable installing, assuming it comes with the proper hardware (at this point I assume a number of nuts/bolts), and some sort of a template for cutting/drilling your bumper? 
5.) Would you be more willing to buy/spend more money if this came from a well known manufacturer?

I think that's all I got for now. Assume the following:
They would be made by hand in house (ie: my apartment) with high quality pre-impreginated carbon fiber, using multiple layers for strength and heat resistant properties.
Full hardware would be included. I need to do a bit more research, but personally at this stage I would lean more towards using nuts and bolts for maximum security (over something like double sided tape). 
Installation would be easy, requiring a square cut on the bumper and a few drilled holes. Theoretically a template would be included for the cut and drill. 

Ideally I would love to take on this project, I have a bit of experience working with carbon fiber and had a blast doing it, and would love to do a bit more. With that said, economically the feasibility may not be there (largely in the mold-making process, it can get really expensive to have an aluminum mold CNC'd), so it may make sense to get in contact with one of the large CF MFG's (ie: Siebon) to see if they would take on a project like this, considering they are already making some parts for the Cruze. I'd really like to get an idea on the interest for this!

(for a visual reference, think of something along these lines 







)
(I don't think this breaks any rules, but if it does please let me know and I'll change/remove it)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dredging up the dust bunnies, but hey, this is interesting...

Does anyone know someone who could make these?


----------

